# How to make a Tree Trunk Beehive?



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

never done it but here's some interesting reading

http://www2.gsu.edu/~biojdsx/obshiv.htm

Dave


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

It is illegal to keep bees in a gum or other container without movable frames. This was done mainly for the ability to manage, inspect, and treat hives for disease and other problems.

I remove tree gums and owl/squirl houses all the time and keep the bees in them until the time is right or I have time to remove them into a proper hive.

If you do end up keeping them in a tree gum, make a glass window behind a door so you can see the bees progess. I have seen links to just this very thing somewhere, and thought it would be neat, kind of an obervation hive. You could also make top bars with a wax starter strip on them too, right behind the door. That might qualify for movable frames, I dunno.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

what is legal/illegal varies from state to state


----------



## SGebauer (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi all,

It is illegal in NY. 

Cheers,
Shane


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Illegal in Virginia also.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Illegal in Pa.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Can anyone name a state where it is legal? I can't. Drivers license vary from state to state, too, but I don't know of one where they aren't required. I think it is illegal in all states. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

While all states require "moveable comb" hives, one can ask for
specific permission from one's state apiarist, and expect to get
approval. The usual reason is for "research into feral colony
behavior", which is a noble undertaking for any beekeeper.

Any competent beekeeper can manage a small colony with
non-movable frames, but the smarter thing would be to
use a top-bar hive approach, customizing the top of the
trunk to accept top bars of various lengths. This is not a
100% natural set-up, but it would be close enough, and
would look way cool.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Can anyone name a state where it is legal? I can't.

I don't know of any.

>but the smarter thing would be to
use a top-bar hive approach, customizing the top of the
trunk to accept top bars of various lengths.

That's what I'd do if you want a hive in a trunk.


----------



## galvodog (May 2, 2006)

Thanks people, you have been great. I think Ill go with the top bar approach with the custom widths. If I do this I will post pics.

Now the technical stuff. The log is 35" long. Should I put a hole in the bottom or middle and what Diameter. Will 10" inside diameter be enough room for their comb?

Thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Now the technical stuff. The log is 35" long. Should I put a hole in the bottom or middle

I would not do the bottom. Dead bees and snow and other things can clog up a bottom entrance. Go for the middle or the top.

> and what Diameter.

Entrance? I'd go for about 1 1/2" to 2"

> Will 10" inside diameter be enough room for their comb?

It will be a small hive, but I've seen bees in cavaties that size. It also won't have many combs. That's 8 - 1 1/4" top bars with combs 35 inches long.







It might be better to do the horizontal log hives. Cut it lengthways instead.







and then hollow it out more until the wood is only between 1" and 2" thick. I wouldn't cut it dead center. More like 2/3 of the way across and then hollow it so that the combs can be removed.

A chain saw is nice. If its not cottonwood or elm, you should be able to chisel it pretty easily also. Cotton wood and elm don't split very well because of a crossgrain to the wood.

If you cut it lengthways and hollow it out more, you should be able to end up with combs about 16" across and 12" deep.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You could even save the cut off piece for the lid so it would look like a log still.


----------



## george dilley (Sep 5, 2005)

you could cut it off to have a top and run several top bars from side to side and still have the log look with removable frames


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

At a local nature center (Blenden Woods Metro Park) they have an observation hive and I was told by the gal working there that they cannot "open-up" the hive. (Not sure if removable frames are required in Ohio). It has been left "au natural" for many years, except for the occassional feeding. I guess I still wonder why all frames "legally" need to have removable frames? I know its for apirary inspections, but what about the ferel hives that ideally go without ever being inspected...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The specification is usually that it can be inspected. A one frame deep observation hive can be inspected.


----------

